# Betta "toys"



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

I've accepted the fact that my VT is a tail biter. :| I know some fish are just quirky like that, but I'm not gonna sit around and do nothing for him! X0

So - my question. What are some good ways to distract him? I know about mirrors, which seem to make him stress...
But what else? 
Any 'toys' for a betta to play with? 
How long before they get bored?
Creative solutions?

Any feedback will be super appreciated :-D


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

You can get him :Betta Bed Leaf Hammock,Betta Floating Log, ping pong balls,hamster plastic tubes...
Make sure you have plenty places for him to hide...spend some time talking to him and maybe showing him few colorful things you have around your house, also keep changing the decor of the tank around.
goodluck!
ps sometimes i also hide his pelets under gravel...i drop them in then when they sink to the bottom i move the gravel with a spoon and hide it..he loves it!!


----------



## MinibotLove (Sep 8, 2011)

I would think some shiny beads or marbles strung on a short piece of fishing line from the top would keep them entertained, but I haven't yet tested this theory with my guys yet - still looking for some shiny stone or glass beads without metal connectors. 

A lot of people suggest ping-pong balls because they float and they're easy for the bettas to nudge around and play with. 

If you're crafty, plastic canvas can be great for building your own houses/tunnels/other amusements for them, and with some aquarium sealant you can cover them in stones or gravel, or even use them as a secret tunnel beneath a bunch of plants - great for recycling ripped plastic or silk plants that have come off their bases.


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

i have found my bettas are entertained with a laser pointer. I am VERY careful not to point it at them, I just point it on the table outside of the tank and move it around. They all seem interested by it.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Aaahhh People don't recommend the betta hammock, as it has gutted people's fish before. It has a wire running through it. 

I just suggest having lots of hiding places, and maybe some mirror time 30 min a day.


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

I got one of these to try out ....
http://www.petmountain.com/product/...ent.html?utm_source=gcs&utm_term=11442-524657

My Betta PePe loves it so i just bought 4 more, 3 for my other bettas and one for my Chinese algae eater in my community tank. It gives them a lot of cover but you can always see them.


----------

